# I wonder...



## Sarah (Aug 27, 2002)

As Bilbo got closer to Rivendell he thought to himself: "Hmm, smells like elves." I wonder what elves smell like?


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Aug 27, 2002)

Lemony fresh.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 27, 2002)

forresty green, springy clean, like clean air......


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2002)

Ashes, ashes, and dust?


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Aug 28, 2002)

A nice vanilla scent perhaps.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 28, 2002)

The evening air, refreshing, cool, mysterious, with a hint of sadness.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2002)

Elrond, and the other older Elves (over 4,000) smell like old spice. The younger Elves of Rivendell small like babies and the woodelves smell like wine, fruit or whatever they've ate...
At least, according to the crackpot idea that just entered my mind.


----------



## Theataris (Aug 28, 2002)

There smell would be hard to describe
I'm thinking a sort of pine forrest kind of smell with a small dash of lemon

yes you read right, a dash of lemon


----------



## Ice Man (Aug 29, 2002)

Elves smell like spring and autumn.


----------



## Periannath (Aug 29, 2002)

aaaahhhhhh.........new car smell.


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nenya Evenstar _
> *The evening air, refreshing, cool, mysterious, with a hint of sadness. *



I agree. This is the way i always pitured...im..thought they would smell.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*they probably..*

They probably smell cleaner than the others because they bathe more often. Also, they probably smell minty and evergreenish because Rivendell has a bunch of trees near it and stuff.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*haha..*

ha ha very funny. Jk.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: I wonder...RESURRECTED!!!!!*

I would think like nature. Flowers, pine, maybe that smell that's outside when it rains etc. They are connected to the earth, so it would make sense. Not saying that the elves are walking piles of dirt or anything of course, but I've always imagined that they have a very natural, earthy/naturey smell to them.


----------



## Beorn84 (Oct 17, 2015)

Irish spring and homeless elves smell like those air freshener trees you hang on your mirror


----------



## Dor-nu-Fauglith (Oct 17, 2015)

Like a new book. I'm quite certain that Galadriel smells like Gasoline, though I'm sure Gimli would ready his axe if he heard me say that.


----------



## Tarawen (Feb 26, 2016)

Elves smell like pine forests, new mown hay and apple blossom but not all at the same time


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Mar 3, 2016)

There are a few indications, for all it's worth, in the preceding paragraph:
_"They could hear the voice of hurrying water in a rocky bed at the bottom; the scent of trees was in the air; [...] The air grew warmer as they got lower, and the smell of the pine-trees made him drowsy [...] The trees changed to beech and oak, and there was a comfortable feeling in the twilight."_
Still on the same spot with the elves:
_“I can smell the wood-fires for the cooking.”_
So - a mixture of all this?


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 29, 2016)

You know that feeling when you're trapped in a smelly hot car for a while, then you step out into the fresh air. I think they would smell like that or vanilla.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Jan 22, 2017)

I imagine piney


----------



## Persephone (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarah said:


> As Bilbo got closer to Rivendell he thought to himself: "Hmm, smells like elves." I wonder what elves smell like?




LOL!! I am suddenly reminded by Twilight and how stupid Meyer described the scent of Vampires and Werewolves. It was quite obvious who she favored - vampires smelled sweet (????), like I always imagined them smelling like rotting corpse since they are essentially dead. Or maybe the smell of rocks or ice - like they smell, but definitely not sweet. 

LOL! As for elves, I imagine them smelling like fresh mowed grass


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 15, 2017)

..............

Chocolate.

With maybe some oak and trees and mountainy air.

keeping the chocolate.

CL


----------



## Persephone (Feb 16, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> ..............
> 
> Chocolate.
> 
> ...





Chocolate? LOL!! Too strong.... oak and mountain air is closer


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 16, 2017)

All right fine.  Oak and Mountain air it is.


CL


----------



## Persephone (Feb 16, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> All right fine.  Oak and Mountain air it is.
> 
> 
> CL




HAHAHAH! I think Hobbits smell like pastries, though.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 16, 2017)

And Dwarves would smell like smoke, the forge, hot metal, and beer? 

CL


----------



## Persephone (Feb 17, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> And Dwarves would smell like smoke, the forge, hot metal, and beer?
> 
> CL




Ohmygosh! YES! Beer! I imagine them smelling like sweat. I mean, have you ever been in an elevator with someone who has dreadlocks and is very sweaty? There that is what I think dwarves smell like.


----------



## CMParish (Feb 22, 2017)

Victory


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Mar 4, 2017)

Elves don't really smell nor do they leave much in the way of tracks or trails in their passing. No, Bilbo is here using a metaphor of speech which Tolkien was always keen to pick up on and he is referring to a joy and pleasant wholesomeness in the air and as these are attributes also not really sensed or seen normally --- smelled or discerned by nose is a good description of this common phenomena. However for those who really do smell such things, I would say that elves smell like deep red roses on a warm still summers morning and other similar flowers but especially *Athelas*, although very faintly which is also known as *Kingsfoil.*


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

Beorn84 said:


> Irish spring and homeless elves smell like those air freshener trees you hang on your mirror



Haha, best response. Homeless elves smell like car air freshener


----------

